# What Size Heli Coil for Rear Derailleur Hanger?



## ash (Feb 6, 2004)

I stripped the threads on my rear derailluer hanger and I need to get a heli coil for it. Its a 2001 superlight, so no replaceable hanger. Does anyone know what size heli coil I would need? I'm at work and I never bothered measuring it. Since I won't get a chance to go home before I go to the hardware store, I could use some help from the wise veterans of mtbr.


----------



## Calvin Jones-Park Tool (Jan 13, 2004)

*10mm x 1mm*

The derailleur mounting thread is 10mm x 1mm. There is a coil system is this size. Any good should be able to do this for you. Another option is called a "dropout saver", which is basically a T-nut.


----------



## ash (Feb 6, 2004)

*Help*



Calvin Jones-Park Tool said:


> The derailleur mounting thread is 10mm x 1mm. There is a coil system is this size. Any good should be able to do this for you. Another option is called a "dropout saver", which is basically a T-nut.


Any good who or what should be able to do this for me? Don't leave me hanging like that. Any idea where I can find a dropout saver? Online or lbs? I'm basically panicing because its been a month without riding and i've been too lazy to fix it. Now i'm going stir crazy. Since I live in florida, its always good riding weather.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

ash said:


> Any good who or what should be able to do this for me? Don't leave me hanging like that. Any idea where I can find a dropout saver? Online or lbs? I'm basically panicing because its been a month without riding and i've been too lazy to fix it. Now i'm going stir crazy. Since I live in florida, its always good riding weather.


You can do it yourself or call established bike shops. If your favorite mtb shops say they can't do it, call the roadie shops: road bikes usually don't have replaceable dropouts, so this is a more common repair for them.

Doing it your self is easy, and will cost you about $40 to buy the "kit" which includes ten or so helicoils, the appropriate tapping bit and the installation tool.  You simply tap new, larger threads into your dropout, then thread in the helicoil, snap off the tang and thread your derailleur back in. Worst case, if there's been a fair amount of damage, you can bond the helicoil in with JB Weld, but this is rarely necessary.

Whether it's you or the shop, this is less than a half hour job.


----------



## motomc (Jan 17, 2004)

Go to the link below and do a search for "dropout saver"

http://www.biketoolsetc.com


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Sometimes a visual makes things far more easy to understand. I hope this photo from Imagestation shows...










This photo shows the oversized tapping bit going into my derailleur hanger. It's oversized so that the Helicoil can thread in (and the interior of the helicoil then fits the derailleur bolt). In the blurry background, you can see the black and blue "installation tool" that you use to wind in the helicoil, and a helicoil on the table next to it.

That kit was $40 and included 6 helicoil inserts. The job took less than ten minutes.


----------



## ash (Feb 6, 2004)

I went ahead and ordered the kit from Biketools (Thanks motomc). Shipping was kind of high, but if it works it will be worth it. It should be arriving today. Once I get it installed I will let you guys know how it went. Thanks


----------



## ash (Feb 6, 2004)

Got it last night, took no time to get it in. I opened the box and and got it in and went back in the house. My wife was surprised when I told her I was done. Then she pointed out that I could have been riding alot sooner had I not been too lazy to post this. Thanks to everyone who responded, I will be thinking of you this weekend when i'm riding


----------



## motomc (Jan 17, 2004)

Glad that it worked out for you. Now go ride!


----------

